# Cryptozoology



## Inderjit S (May 16, 2005)

Anybody else interested in cryptozoology?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 16, 2005)

As in the Loch Ness Monster, the Mothman, and the Yeti? Absolutely: I used to love reading about that stuff when I was younger.

(Incidentally, creationist Ken Hovind (a.k.a. "Dr Dino") has taken up the Nessie cause: see his seminar on creationism, and also the opening post of this thread at _The Panda's Thumb_.)


----------



## Inderjit S (May 17, 2005)

Yes-it does have something to do with Nessie and the Yeti (I doubt the former exists but I think it is highly probable that the latter exists in one way or another), and of course being such as mothman and many other creatures. New species are, after all discovered every day. Other things such as dinosaurs in the Congo, various cross-breeds of big cats or other strange/undiscovered beings, as well as animals in alien enviroments i.e big cats in the U.K and Australia-I think that there is substancial evidence for the latter, though perhaps you could fill me in on that....

There is nothing much intriguing than what we don't know.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 17, 2005)

Inderjit S said:


> Yes-it does have something to do with Nessie and the Yeti (I doubt the former exists but I think it is highly probable that the latter exists in one way or another), and of course being such as mothman and many other creatures. New species are, after all discovered every day. Other things such as dinosaurs in the Congo, various cross-breeds of big cats or other strange/undiscovered beings, as well as animals in alien enviroments i.e big cats in the U.K and Australia-I think that there is substancial evidence for the latter, though perhaps you could fill me in on that....
> 
> There is nothing much intriguing than what we don't know.



Just the other day I saw a fascinating hour on television about a complex Loch Ness monster hoax involving an animitronic puppet, divers, and collusion with a boat tour guide. The reactions of the tourists on seeing this puppet were priceless! But it was really mean to fool those people that way!

Barley


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 17, 2005)

Inderjit S said:


> Yes-it does have something to do with Nessie and the Yeti (I doubt the former exists but I think it is highly probable that the latter exists in one way or another), and of course being such as mothman and many other creatures. New species are, after all discovered every day. Other things such as dinosaurs in the Congo, various cross-breeds of big cats or other strange/undiscovered beings, as well as animals in alien enviroments i.e big cats in the U.K and Australia-I think that there is substancial evidence for the latter, though perhaps you could fill me in on that....



The most prominent tales (or tallest, depending upon you point of view) down here concern the Tasmanian Tiger or thylacine. Maybe that's not strictly cryptozoological: the thylacine existed at one time, but was hunted to extinction early in the twentieth century. _Or so we thought_. There have been many alleged sightings of the creature in the Tasmanian wilderness, and an Australian current affairs magazine--tongue firmly planted in cheek, you understand--is currently offering $1.25 million Australian "for conclusive proof of the tiger’s existence in the Tasmanian wild." And that means they want a whole tiger. Alive. 

There are also plans to revive the species through cloning.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 17, 2005)

I was reffering to Big Cats which aren't native to Australia
There used to be marsupial preadtors in Australia, but they are now extinct.. ;

http://www.australianbigcats.bravehost.com/
http://www.forteantimes.com/exclusive/thylacine.shtml
There is also this interesting link of a snake which ate what is supposedly a kangaroo. http://www.compfused.com/directlink/762/

I am particularily interested in big cats because I love cats, though a general rule of thumb is 'the bigger the better'. I am always dissapointed whenever I go for a holiday In India because big cats (Tigers, Cheetas, Leopards and Lions) were hunted to the point of extinction from my state (which, to be fair, is mainly agrarian so unsuitable for big cats) by the British Raj and other hunters. I constantly accost anybody and everybody (wise relatives, drivers, complete strangers ) about whether they have ever seen a big cat and whether or not we can re-introduce them, to the point that a wise relative threatened to turn his dog on me, claiming that if I couldn't stand up to a dog then I would have no chance if a lion walked down the road....

Nom might know something about cougars in California, some stupid poachers want to hunt them again as they think they are attacking too many people, they seem to be unaware that they are working on fallacious logic;

http://www.sfgate.com/getoutside/1996/nov/lionlaws.html

Strictly speaking much of the above isn't cryptozoology though. 

I think the sea holds a lot of undiscovered species. I mean we have explored something like 3% of it-there could be a world of wonders down there. 

http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/
http://www.cryptozoology.com/
http://www.forteantimes.com/
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/

Some excellent links for the topic at hand....

And as for Nessie-tis all a hoax.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 17, 2005)

Strictly, speaking, this isn't cryptozoological either (since it's a speculation upon what kinds of creatures will roam the Earth in the future), but you should have a look at The Future is Wild.


----------



## Alcuin (May 17, 2005)

Add NASA's Martian exobiology site to your lists: http://cmex-www.arc.nasa.gov/SiteCat/sitecat2/exobiolo.htm.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 17, 2005)

Inderjit_S said:


> And as for Nessie-tis all a hoax.



Funny story about Nessie:



> Sir Peter Scott, one of Britan's best-known naturalists, announced in 1975 that the scientific name of the monster would henceforth be _Nessiteras rhombopteryx_ (Greek for "The Ness monster with diamond-shaped fin). This would enable Nessie to be added to a British register of officially protected wildlife. It has been noted by London newspapers that _Nessiteras rhombopteryx_ is an anagram of "monster hoax by Sir Peter S". (source)


----------



## joxy (May 17, 2005)

Rhombopteryx wouldn't have made much sense, as no-one has mentioned diamond dhaped fins, and pteryx doesn't mean fin anyway.


----------

